# Couple fish from Wed night



## Joey (Sep 12, 2010)

I got a 38lber and I put a buddy on a 45. Enjoy!!!!


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

nice you catch them on blue gills


----------



## Joey (Sep 12, 2010)

catfishhunterjames said:


> nice you catch them on blue gills


wild suckers and goldfish


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

That's what I'm talking about  Nice catches for sure.


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

Is the goldfish 1 or 2inches or bigger...


----------



## Joey (Sep 12, 2010)

catfishhunterjames said:


> Is the goldfish 1 or 2inches or bigger...


Huh? Is this a trick question? It was about 6-7 inches. I'd be pissed if a bait shop gave me a 1 inch goldfish!!!!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Very nice fish Joey!!! Awesome job!!!


----------



## smoothkip25 (Nov 17, 2008)

Nice fish Joe! Great night indeed!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

That's the way it's done!!

Congratulations!


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

Joey said:


> Huh? Is this a trick question? It was about 6-7 inches. I'd be pissed if a bait shop gave me a 1 inch goldfish!!!![/QUOTE
> 
> I guess i will have to find a new bait shop, "LOL" but there lucky to get 3 inches i mean lucky or i will go to wal mart and get some....


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Couple of good looking fish, they look real healthy.


----------



## Booosh (Jun 2, 2006)

nice fish man

either would have been my PB


----------



## bigcat62 (Sep 3, 2009)

Nice fish. Congrats!

cc


----------



## Boondock77 (Nov 28, 2007)

Sweet fish fellas


----------



## Joey (Sep 12, 2010)

Booosh said:


> nice fish man
> 
> either would have been my PB


Sounds like you need to start fishin with me LOL


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish. Gotta love the luv handles on those big mommas.


----------

